# extreme C frame sizing questions



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

Dear Bike fitting Gurus,

I am 171cm tall and currently riding a LOOK 595 size XS with Cinelli ram jam handlebar stem length 110mm.

http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie595.pdf

I am looking to buy a 2008 Colnago extreme C frame. I have been to 2 LBS and got 2 differing views.

LBS 1 thinks I should get sloping 45 sized frame

LBS 2 thinks I should get sloping 48 sized frame.

Please someone help me try and figure out which sized frame I should get.

Many thanks.


jmoley


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi

Not only for Colnago, but for any other brand. The question is how many nandlebar/saddle difference height do you like? If you want 10+ cms then go for the 45s, if less than 10 cms go for the 48s

Regards


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I have 48 sloping with 110 ram bar, and the other bike is a 595 size small with 100 stem


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

From my conversion, you are just over 5' 7". I'm about an inch taller than you and I ride a 50 sloping. I could probably ride a 52 and 48 sloping too, but they would be at the extreme ends of fit. I use a 110 stem on the 50. Based upon the limited amount of info you gave us (i.e., only height with no reach, standover, or other information), I would have to guess that you should go with the 48 sloping.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

Just pay 200 euros more at get your own custom tailored colnago. I have C50 in custom and waiting for custom extreme C. In last few years I had 595,585,585 ultra,486..all of them top of the line, beautifull frames.But I like my C50 custom size more.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

There isn't always a need for a custom size, especially since Colnago makes frames in traditional sizes in 1 cm increments and then sloping frames too. Custom frames are for people that have bodies that are not close to average (e.g., really long arms, really long femurs, really short femurs, really short arms).


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*sizing question*

Again, with the limited info provided it really depends on how you want to sit on the bike. The "effective top tube length" is an important number to consider in deciding. The Colnago dimensions are as follows: 45 sloping size has 51.8cm EFTTL. The 48 sloping size has 53.1cm EFTTL. 

Suggestion would to be perhaps compare that number with the corresponding number on your existing ride and decide based on what you like or dont like about that current setup. But please get fitting help from the shop you trust most especially for an item this costly. It never hurts though to investigate the technical details yourself and find out as much info as you can ahead of time. 

At this point, from what I know I would likely put you on the Colnago size 48 sloping as fabrosman suggested.


----------



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

many thanks gentlemen for your opinions.

will make some measurements of myself and current bike and post. 

in the mean time,

I am more inclined to go with a sloping 48 after seeing first hand how 'tiny' and kid sized looking a sloping 45 is quite recently (some LBS owner's wife has one)

friend of mine has a CF4 - cristallo frame based ferrari edition colnago sloping 48, he has his seat post raised 12cm from clamp to bottom of saddle and I test rode it and felt it could be raised slightly more. 

reach was decent but posture was a bit too upright as he had 1 inch worth of spacers from head tube to bottom of handlebar on his bike.


----------



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

good morning gentlemen,

I did more research and test fits at LBS.

on my LOOK 595, 
I am running a cinelli ram jam integrated handlebar with stem length 120mm, 
bottom bracket to top of saddle following the angle of seat post is 70cm
bottom bracket to top of saddle perpendicular to the ground is 66.5cm

I have about 1.5 inch clearance between the groin and top tube when I did a standover a colnago traditional frame 52cm.


I will go with a 48 sloping but run a shorter stem length to compensate for the longer top tube length on the 48s vs 45s, what do you gurus think?

one last question, any thoughts or opinions about traditional vs sloping frames? ride qualities etc?


many thanks again

jmoley


----------

